# Optiplex GX280,upgrade from pentium 4, 2.8Ghz to 3.6Ghz



## scepter42

*DELL Optiplex GX280,upgrade from pentium 4, 2.8Ghz to 3.6Ghz*

DELL Optiplex GX280,upgrade from pentium 4, 2.8Ghz to 3.6Ghz 


I want to speed up my Dell Optiplex GX280 Desktop by replacing the Pentium 4, 2.8Ghz Processor with a 3.6Ghz Processor.
I have tried 2 different Pentium 4, 3.6Ghz Processors with no luck. At boot up, Got system HALT due to incompatable processor message.
The computer BIOS is the latest, Ver. A08. 
The O.S. is Windows XP Pro Serv Pack 3.
The hard drive is SATA 320 Gb
The Memory is 3Gig Ram
All Dell recommended driver updates have been installed.

I know it can be done, but I don't know how. Can anyone help me out? Thank You, scepter42


----------



## MyCattMaxx

What model CPU are you trying to use?
The FSB speed may be too fast for your MB.


----------



## cabinfever1977

found this list online:
D7459 Prescott P4 Kit, 520, 2.8Ghz, 800FSB, 1MB
DD517 Prescott P4 64bit Kit, 521, 2.8Ghz, 800FSB, 1MB
D7460 Prescott P4 Kit, 530, 3.0Ghz, 800FSB, 1MB
DD519 Prescott P4 64bit Kit, 541, 3.2Ghz, 800FSB, 1MB
D7462 Prescott P4 Kit, 540, 3.2Ghz, 800FSB, 1MB
D7463 Prescott P4 Kit, 550, 3.4Ghz, 800FSB, 1MB
M8964 Prescott P4 Kit, 550, 3.4Ghz, 800FSB, 1MB
D7464 Prescott P4 Kit, 560, 3.6Ghz, 800FSB, 1MB
M8965 Prescott P4 Kit, 570, 3.8Ghz, 800FSB, 1MB


----------



## scepter42

MyCattMaxx said:


> What model CPU are you trying to use?
> The FSB speed may be too fast for your MB.


The original processor is an Intel Pentium 4 521 HT Processor - 2.8Ghz / 800FSB / 1M Cache / LGA775 / SL8PP
I have tried an Intel pentium 4 560j 3.6Ghz 775 CPU SL7Q2 1M / 800Mhz FSB HT and
an Intel Pentium 4 560 3.6Ghz 775 CPU SL7J9 1M / 800Mhz FSB HT.
The MB has a 800Mhz FSB


----------



## cabinfever1977

the bus speed is fine, It looks like you computer doesnt like those cpu model numbers,maybe try some other model numbers,ones that others got to work,just google your computer and see what cpu model numbers others got to work.


----------



## scepter42

From posts from others and some research on the list posted by cabinfever1977 the Magic ingredient that I've been missing is the correct PCG code, PLATFORM COMPATIBILITY GUIDE CODE. The PCG on my original 2.8Ghz P4 is 04A. The PCG on all of the DELL Processors in the list have the PCG Code 04A.
I will try to find a 3.6Ghz P4 with the PCG Code 04A...Let you know how this works out.
THANK YOU for the help scepter42


----------

